# ***Chickasawhatchee Southern Zone Hunt***



## sawtooth (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm a little tardy posting this, and for that I apologize, but better late than never..........
  The TBG Southern Zone Hunt will be held at Chickasawhatchee WMA the week of Jan 10th, 2015. Unless there are any objections we will be using the Mud Creek campground- it's easy to find, affords lots of room, and is a little more centrally located than the one down by Pine Island. 
 Camping is primitive- no water, no electricity.  I got word earlier that the road conditions are favorable, but most, if not all bridges are closed. (7 bridges road, 13 bridges road). I plan to visit the area a little closer to date and I'll post any changes in road conditions. 
   The weather for this hunt has varied widely in the past. It could be beautiful, it could be absolutely freezing, it could be wet- or any combination of the three. Last year my tent almost floated off. Check the weather. 
  We ALWAYS have a most enjoyable time on this hunt and the turnout is usually large. 
  Please make plans to attend- 
The WMA lies just South of HWY 62 between Leary and HWY 91. Please feel free to contact me with any questions, concerns, or if you want to give away some money. I look forward to seeing you all there. D.


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm planning to be in albany, taking a friend down with me. If I drug him along he would be using a wheelie bow, unless there are any objections to that.
I'm trying to convert him but he only bow hunts till he can whip out the slug gun


----------



## robert carter (Dec 10, 2014)

I plan on being there Monday till Thursday Morning. Gotta work the weekend. RC


----------



## Gordief (Dec 11, 2014)

i had some cash laying around here somewhere....


----------



## Clipper (Dec 11, 2014)

I love Chickasawhatchee but I will be on the sidelines for this one.  Getting a new knee next Monday.  Maybe be ready by turkey season.


----------



## Bama Stan (Dec 11, 2014)

Well.....ok.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 11, 2014)

Clipper said:


> I love Chickasawhatchee but I will be on the sidelines for this one.  Getting a new knee next Monday.  Maybe be ready by turkey season.



You could still come hang out.....camp cooks are always invited...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2014)

robert carter said:


> I plan on being there Monday till Thursday Morning. Gotta work the weekend. RC





We have the Frontier Festival that same weekend, but sometime during the week while you there, I`d like to stop by and shake your hand. Chickasawhatchee is part of my stompin` grounds.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Dec 11, 2014)

Living in Albany now, I know I'll be there.


----------



## swwifty (Dec 12, 2014)

is this open to all, or just TBG members?


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 12, 2014)

Everybody is welcome. We hope that you will have such a great time that you would consider joining.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 12, 2014)

What are y'all after? I might swing by ifn a wheelie bowed boy is accepted...


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 12, 2014)

The Fever said:


> What are y'all after? I might swing by ifn a wheelie bowed boy is accepted...



Sure come on by...But you have to sign a Traditional Archery release form...dat way when ya get bitten by the bug you can't hold us liable! Cuzz its a highly contagious disease !


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 12, 2014)

There is a thread that Al posted that deals with trad events and compound shooters.  It has recently been brought to the top. It is worth reading.


----------



## Clipper (Dec 12, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> You could still come hang out.....camp cooks are always invited...


Thanks for the invite and I would love to come camp but I don't think my wife or doctor would turn me loose.  Besides, I will still be on the "makes you funny" pain medicine.


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 15, 2014)

Will folks still be there on the 15-17?


----------



## Skunkhound (Dec 16, 2014)

Im gonna do my best to make this one. My deer season was pitiful, so I'm in serious need of a good hunt right now.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 22, 2014)

I'll definitely will be there


----------



## swwifty (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry guys I won't be able to make it. Was hoping to, but have a work trip that just came up


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 22, 2014)

I should be there Monday the 12th


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 30, 2014)

It's getting close now, here's an update++
I spoke with S&S a while ago and he said that the roads were somewhat muddy/flooded. That's prety typical for this time of year anyway. Lots of water there- but I wouldn't be too concerned, lot of high ground too. The forecast is looking really good and I'm hoping to have a sizeable turnout. I kinda need a headcount so I will know how many pigs to tie up.


----------



## Rix56 (Dec 30, 2014)

*I'm planning on coming*

Just getting over the flu and life is crazy, but I need a break.  Going to do my best to make it.


----------



## chenryiv (Dec 30, 2014)

Dendy, I'm trying to get off on Friday, & if it works out ill head down Thursday evening or early Friday morning.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 30, 2014)

I gotta work on Monday but will be there on Tuesday. RC


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 31, 2014)

Hoping to make it down late Wednesday night. I should know for sure tomorrow.  Will there still be folks there on the 15th?


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 31, 2014)

I plan on staying thru the 15th


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok mr. dendy.  Be down late on the 5th or early on the 6th.  Staying through 9th or 10th.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 31, 2014)

Not going to be able to make this one this year. Going to try and come by one night and hang with y'all around the fire . Work has me tied up.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 31, 2014)

Allen Oliver said:


> Not going to be able to make this one this year. Going to try and come by one night and hang with y'all around the fire . Work has me tied up.



Don't forget my bow....


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 1, 2015)

rapid fire said:


> Ok mr. dendy.  Be down late on the 5th or early on the 6th.  Staying through 9th or 10th.



Ten fo.

Hate to hear that Allen.  Call in sick or something.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 1, 2015)

buckbacks said:


> Don't forget my bow....



I will put it in the truck. Send you a text when I head that way.


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 1, 2015)

Martins bow and some sausage for me.


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 1, 2015)

Man I am pumped. Got my bow back out today and started shooting. It hurts but feels oh so good. Now I cannot wait to share a campfire.


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 3, 2015)

Getting close.  Hope to make it to our bohemian meat market monday morning for some treats.  I will be there around midnight Monday night.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 3, 2015)

Forecast says 38 high Thursday 21 at night !

We gonna need some firewood!


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm bringing a good bit


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 4, 2015)

As am I.    Bring a lot of lighter knots so we don't have to be forever trying to get wet wood to burn,  a good fire is gonna be paramount.


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 4, 2015)

I loaded up 2 full wheel barrels. All I could fit in the truck


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 4, 2015)

If your worried about firewood, bring chainsaw. They have been cutting timber and plenty down trees for firewood.
Also bring plenty of knives and backpacks to pack the meat out. They're gonna be some hogs killed


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 5, 2015)

stick-n-string said:


> If your worried about firewood, bring chainsaw. They have been cutting timber and plenty down trees for firewood.
> Also bring plenty of knives and backpacks to pack the meat out. They're gonna be some hogs killed



I look forward to following this while I'm working. smH, but maybe I'll lock the dates in and take the whole week off next year.... Hope yall have a blast and keep us posted.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 5, 2015)

I live about 20-25 mins away from the Chick. If any of you guys need a shower you're more than welcome at my house


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 5, 2015)

Jonathan, sound like a plan mid week


----------



## Knee Deep (Jan 5, 2015)

I just got confirmation this morning that I am gonna be able to make this. Looking forward to seeing everyone. Hope to see more than gators and snakes this year.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 5, 2015)

stick-n-string said:


> I live about 20-25 mins away from the Chick. If any of you guys need a shower you're more than welcome at my house[/
> 
> 
> Can Martin stop and take one on his way to the WMA?


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 5, 2015)

stick-n-string said:


> i live about 20-25 mins away from the chick. If any of you guys need a shower you're more than welcome at my house




Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 5, 2015)

I`m confused are yall going this week or next?


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 5, 2015)

This week


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 6, 2015)

Robert, there's a few of us here now.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 6, 2015)

Will any one be there next week?


----------



## robert carter (Jan 6, 2015)

I`m an idiot. I read the thing wrong. I may head down there next week but can`t go this week. Wife has a hurt back and I have to take her to the doctor daily.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 6, 2015)

robert carter said:


> I`m an idiot. I read the thing wrong. I may head down there next week but can`t go this week. Wife has a hurt back and I have to take her to the doctor daily.



Hope your wife gets to feeling better Robert. You need to take care of her she is a good one to put up with a old swamper like you.


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 6, 2015)

Blood has been shed


----------



## Tailfeather (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice. Gonna try to get by there at some point. Y'all seeing a lot of hog sign?


----------



## antharper (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks like y'all are having a blast, just wondering if anyone froze to death last night.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 9, 2015)

Are any of y'all staying in to next week?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 9, 2015)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> Are any of y'all staying in to next week?



Nobody here now I know of.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 9, 2015)

Guess I'll save myself the trip then.
Maybe next year


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 11, 2015)

Robert will be here next week


----------



## snook24 (Jan 12, 2015)

it was nice to meet everyone and see the guys i already know  . I had a great time and can't wait to make the next hunt!


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 12, 2015)

yep, it was a great time and over way too soon. It got VERY cold, but we stuck it out. The food was awesome and the warm campfires made it all worth it. Thanks to Martin and Mark for feeding me well. As always on this hunt, arrows flew- most found their mark, a few did not. I think there were two squirrels and two pigs brought to bag. I know of six other pigs that didn't get to ride back to camp, but came very close. We had a wonderful time.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks like a fine time had by all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 12, 2015)

Like that old stlye camo Dendy. Need to find Martin some.


----------



## Rix56 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Had a great time!!*

Thanks to Dendy for setting up the hunt and playing host, thanks to Martin for cooking, he will make someone a fine wife one day, thanks to Mark for showing a newbie to the swamp around, great meeting Michael, James, Matt and Greg.  If you missed this hunt you missed a great time.


----------

